# New rescue dog pooping in the bathroom



## jojosmom (Aug 27, 2012)

My family adopted Leroy (a rotti/doberman mix) about 2 wks ago. He will be 2 in Oct. and his family b4 told the shelter that he was totally house broken. He has never pee'd in the house but he poops in the bathroom everyday! I had done a little research b4 we adopted so I feed him only 1st thing in the am and around 730pm. He always has fresh clean water available. I take him on a walk about 20 to 30 mins after eating in the morning for at least 30mins b4 work and another at least 1 hour walk after he eats at night. Everyday when I get home from work he has pooped in the bathroom. Now I am super thankful its on the tile vs the carpet, but I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I have never yelled or punish or even let him know I was upset about because I know its not his fault but I need to learn how to get him to stop. ANy sugg? Thanks.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

This is just standard housetraining. Take him out every 2 hours, praise him and treat him for going outside, rinse repeat. It's probable that he was never housetrained properly (maybe they just accepted him pooping in the bathroom). Have you considered crate training him? A lot of dogs just won't go in a crate.


----------

